# Der Geburtstags Thread



## HeNrY (8. September 2007)

Der Name sagt alles, oder?

Alles gute Marine!


----------



## Gollum (8. September 2007)

:dito:


----------



## Kovsk (8. September 2007)

Jup, dann ma alles Gute.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

18 möchte ich mal wieder sein


----------



## onliner (8. September 2007)

Alles Gute Marine

@Thilo; Dafür kannst du dein Nachwuchs begutachten und gedeihen lassen.

Achja... 18 Jahr war ne schöne Zeit *seufz*


----------



## Sambaddg (8. September 2007)

Alles gute Marine,

werde in 3 einhalb Jahren auch 18

aber 14 war noch geiler


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - aber 18 möchte ich nicht noch mal sein. Jetzt mit 32 hat man das Ärgste wenigstens hinter sich und gehört trotzdem nicht zum alten Eisen.


----------



## gata (8. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
und 
carpe diem


----------



## Hardware-Guru (8. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 18 möchte ich mal wieder sein




Glaub ich dir nicht 

btw. Happy Birthday!


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2007)

Ich schliess mich den anderen an 

Happy Birthday


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir nicht
> 
> btw. Happy Birthday!



Okay, ich möchte 18 sein mit dem Wissen, was ich heute habe 

Hätte mir so manches sinnlose Jahr an der Uni, so manche sinnlose Beziehung und überhaupt so manches erspart.


----------



## gata (19. September 2007)

Glückwunsch dem Geburtstagskind hiaS266


----------



## onliner (19. September 2007)

gata schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dem Geburtstagskind hiaS266


Ois Gute alter knabe oder doch Frischling 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Okay, ich möchte 18 sein mit dem Wissen, was ich heute habe
> 
> Hätte mir so manches sinnlose Jahr an der Uni, so manche sinnlose Beziehung und überhaupt so manches erspart.


*dito*


----------



## ED101 (19. September 2007)

Auch von mir, Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## tj3011 (19. September 2007)

auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## HeNrY (19. September 2007)

dito^^


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

Glückwunsch und allzeit guten Boot ^^


----------



## Soulsnap (20. September 2007)

Glühstrumpf auch von mir


----------



## ED101 (20. September 2007)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf auch von mir


Das war meiner  Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Lucca (24. September 2007)

Also 18 möchte ich nicht wieder sein!!!!

Kind wäre ich gerne mal wieder.
12 oder so. Den ganzen Tag spielen und machen was man will und immer genug zu essen und ein Dach überm kopf. *schwärm*
Ja das wärs doch!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. September 2007)

Lucca schrieb:


> immer genug zu essen und ein Dach überm kopf. *schwärm*
> Ja das wärs doch!




bist du zur Zeit ohne Obdach? Oder Wie?


----------



## gata (29. September 2007)

Hallo Geburtstagskind darklovey2k

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute !!


----------



## Kovsk (29. September 2007)

Jop, alle Gute darklovey2k!


----------



## Lucca (29. September 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> bist du zur Zeit ohne Obdach? Oder Wie?




Neiiiiiiiii~n
Ich meinte nur in dem Alter musste man sich über solche Dinge noch keine Gedanken machenund das war sehr schön


----------



## gata (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Veress

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute !


----------



## Kovsk (7. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute Veress!


----------



## Kovsk (21. Oktober 2007)

So, Alles Gute The-Pc-Freak-25 zum 15ten Geburtstag.


----------



## gata (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

den heutigen Geburtstagskindern alles Gute und ein erfreuliches neues Lebensjahr !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2007)

Alles Gute an Payne und den Onliner


----------



## GoZoU (28. November 2007)

Na dann auch von mir alles Gute und lassts ordentlich krachen!!!!!


----------



## HtPC (28. November 2007)

Glückwunsch euch beiden


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2007)

Thx ^_^
 

Hab mich auch eben erstmal selbstbeschenkt und mir bei der Truppe aus Möhneseh einen Phenom bestellt 

PS: mein Top Gun Fox2 nervt mich irgerndfwie...


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2007)

Von mir auch alles gute Payne & Onliner


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. November 2007)

Online und Payne, lasst die Sau raus!


----------



## Janny (28. November 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal alles Jutee


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2008)

Am heutigen Montag, dem ersten Tag der CeBIT 2008, wird der Herr Chefredakteur persönlich 37 Jahre alt. 

Ich wünsche dem U40-Mann *Thilo* von hier schon mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Glück, Spaß und Gesundheit im neuen Lebensjahr. Schade, dass Du nicht die ganze Woche auf der CeBIT bist, sonst würde ich dir gerne persönlich die Pranke schütteln.

Weiterhin wird noch SmallDragon 32 Jahre jung. Dir natürlich auch alles Gute.

Wie gut, dass ich auch erst Ü30 bin.


----------



## StellaNor (3. März 2008)

U40 - ...so schön, schön war die Zeit 

Auch von mir lieber Thilo *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag* - laß den Tag ruhig angehen und mögen deine
Untertanen dir heute jeden Wunsch von den Lippen ablesen


----------



## Malkav85 (3. März 2008)

Uiuiui  Cheffe wird alt..äääh...reif...ähm...er wird 17 Jahre alt mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und klau' nicht so viele Kulis von der CeBit


----------



## Genius637 (3. März 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## HeNrY (3. März 2008)

Alles Gute mon Generale!
Weiterhin viel Glück, Gesundheit und Inspiration sowie Muße


----------



## moonrail (3. März 2008)

Alles Gute und auf dass du weiterhin schön bei PCGH bleibst


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute  Macht weiter so


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. März 2008)

Na dann, Glückwunsch den beiden Geburtstagskindern  
und immer schön feiern^^

MFG


----------



## StellaNor (5. März 2008)

Und heute hat es MalkavianChild85 erwischt - meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch


----------



## Marbus16 (5. März 2008)

Nein, Marc, Kulis hat Thilo nicht gebraucht 

Meine Grüße hast ja anderweitig bekommen 

Nachträgliche Glückwünsche an dich Thilo - was macht der Nachwuchs so?


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Und heute hat es MalkavianChild85 erwischt - meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch


 
Alles Gute von mir


----------



## maaaaatze (5. März 2008)

na dann auch mal alels gute von mir


----------



## der_schnitter (5. März 2008)

...und von mir ebenso


----------



## Malkav85 (6. März 2008)

Danke Danke für die Glückwünsche...und wieder ein Jahr näher an der Rente mit *70*


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Alles gute HeNrY


----------



## Hardwell (20. März 2016)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Schnitzel


----------

